# Powering Security Cameras



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm being harassed by a neighbor while my husband is away. We're filing police reports, etc., but he has now enlisted the help of friends, so I'm putting up a camera system. The trouble is we have 9 acres and I have reason to believe my livestock are also threatened so I need eyes all over.

I've found several cool systems but am really drawn to the idea of a wireless camera setup. They need power still, though, so I thought I'd turn to you guys for ideas. I think I can get all but 3 of them hooked to existing power. Two of the 3 will be together, facing different angles. If it works, I might get more to cover the back instead of game cams.

A marine battery? Would I put it in a box to keep it out of the snow, etc.?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Indie,

Please be careful, it amazes me what some neighbors do when they feel embolden. 

A solar setup would do the trick on the camera's that you are unable to hook up wirelessly. Even a dummy camera and a few signs stating that Surveillance Camera's In Use might help.

When I'm in town, I patrol my land at least once or twice a day to check the gates etc...usually with a Colt LE6920 (or equivalent in another flavor!) or Winchester sitting firmly in the GunHolder atop my 4 Wheeler...Strays (4 legged or 2) get the message.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What's the neighbor and his friends doing ?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am haven some problems with the kid that lives next to me I to am looking into security cameras , they are not hard to hook up , you can get kits to solar power them . I would use solar power for the ones away from your main power source . signs help a lot to .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I told my wife that I couldn't imagine someone stalking me. It just wouldn't end well for them, that's about all I can put n print.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Indie,
> 
> Please be careful, it amazes me what some neighbors do when they feel embolden.
> 
> ...


I don't *think* he's going to do anything necessarily to us, he's been very cowardly, but I gotta say it's a terrible position to be home alone with 4 small kids and a crazy outside at 2:30 in the morning.

For you and others suggesting it, do you have links to what type of solar power you mean? I'm very uneducated in all of that.



Operator6 said:


> What's the neighbor and his friends doing ?


Oh, you know, screaming at me in the middle of the night, driving by honking, shooting at night, calling and hanging up, etc.



Targetshooter said:


> I am haven some problems with the kid that lives next to me I to am looking into security cameras , they are not hard to hook up , you can get kits to solar power them . I would use solar power for the ones away from your main power source . signs help a lot to .


Hope your trouble resolves, neighbor issues are the WORST! What kind of kit do you mean to power it?



Operator6 said:


> I told my wife that I couldn't imagine someone stalking me. It just wouldn't end well for them, that's about all I can put n print.


Well, there's only so much you can legally do and I've got kids to think of. :/


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Are you after real time footage, to give you warnin or just footage after the fact? Game cameras work for the latter, and there are some great solar setups for the former. But honestly, this stuff is supposed to be done BEFORE nutzy shows up. At this point, have you considered asking some friends to patrol? Hiring some off duty LEO? Getting some MEAN dogs? 
Cameras are a good idea, but it sounds like the problem has advanced to the point that you should consider patrols.
I have heard good stuff about using off duty LEO...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

indie , I will look it up and pm you with it . here is the web site for you , http://elinetechnology.com/how-to-power-surveillance-cameras-with-solar-panels/

Targetshooter


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Screaming at you in the middle of the night ? Now that one gets my attention. 

I'd like to hear more about that. 

He comes to your windows and doors ? Or just from his own property he yells at you in the middle of the night ? 

Change your phone number.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's one that looks like it will get the job done.

https://www.amazon.com/Eye-Trax-ETI...1_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VTY3YHT5M4HC7Z1KK0C3


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A guy here in Ohio got his Trump signs ripped off by a neighbor once too many times.

He took green monofilament fishing line and strung up trippers for them. It worked, . . . as well as having it on camera.

I would set up such a thing myself. You could put a couple up in the late evening, . . . go get em the next morning so they are not visible in the daytime, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Are you after real time footage, to give you warnin or just footage after the fact? Game cameras work for the latter, and there are some great solar setups for the former. But honestly, this stuff is supposed to be done BEFORE nutzy shows up. At this point, have you considered asking some friends to patrol? Hiring some off duty LEO? Getting some MEAN dogs?
> Cameras are a good idea, but it sounds like the problem has advanced to the point that you should consider patrols.
> I have heard good stuff about using off duty LEO...


I want real time so we can look from within the house and while we're gone - right now I'm reluctant to leave the house for any length of time. We have 3 big dogs with puppies on the way for reinforcement. I'm thinking of adding another German Shepherd as a 2nd house dog too. I want cameras so we have proof if something happens. I'm inclined to expect an attack on the animals before us, but who knows, the guy is erratic.



Targetshooter said:


> indie , I will look it up and pm you with it . here is the web site for you , How To Solar Power Surveillance Cameras
> 
> Targetshooter


Thank you! I briefly looked it over and that sounds pretty simple.



Operator6 said:


> Screaming at you in the middle of the night ? Now that one gets my attention.
> 
> I'd like to hear more about that.
> 
> ...


While my husband was gone, not long after we moved here, he screamed through the window, on our property. I didn't learn it was him until a couple of weeks ago. He hasn't called in a couple of weeks but I kind of want to know if he is, adds more to the police report for when we file our anti harassment order.



dwight55 said:


> A guy here in Ohio got his Trump signs ripped off by a neighbor once too many times.
> 
> He took green monofilament fishing line and strung up trippers for them. It worked, . . . as well as having it on camera.
> 
> ...


Oh I bet that footage would have been really fun to watch!


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We have 12 cameras set up around the property it was a little pricey but worth it. We use 2 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series and parallel and a 20-watt solar panel for each camera. 
Amazon has one that comes with the charge controller Here is the link  As for cameras we got ours about 9 years ago when-when local merchant moved to another location we picked up the cameras at a salvage sale. My advise contact a local security company and tell them what you need. In any case, it's going to be expensive.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I see you're in my relative area. How well do the panels work during winter?

I put together a totally wired package with 11 cameras that have 100' IR night vision and a 1TB DVR/HDD for a little over $800, including all the cables. We'll probably go with that because it turns out you can't have wireless and wired together and for most of ours, it makes sense to do wired.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What if they wear a mask.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

indie said:


> I see you're in my relative area. How well do the panels work during winter?
> 
> I put together a totally wired package with 11 cameras that have 100' IR night vision and a 1TB DVR/HDD for a little over $800, including all the cables. We'll probably go with that because it turns out you can't have wireless and wired together and for most of ours, it makes sense to do wired.


The panels work great we do have to make some adjustments in the winter the cameras don't pull much power and we have experimented and found they will operate on battery power for 6 to 7 days without a panel connected I should have mentioned that ours are all wired mostly because of the distance from a camera to monitors.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> What if they wear a mask.


I would consider them fair game


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like using trail cameras like the deer hunters use. They take a still picture only but work well for evidence is someone messes with your property and they last about 4 months on a set of AA batteries.

A hunter friend has solar powered full motion cameras that transmit to his cell phone. When they detect motion they send a message to his phone and home computer so he can watch it live or catch the recording later on his home computer. I don't know what they cost or who makes them but the technology is out there.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I like using trail cameras like the deer hunters use. They take a still picture only but work well for evidence is someone messes with your property and they last about 4 months on a set of AA batteries.
> 
> A hunter friend has solar powered full motion cameras that transmit to his cell phone. When they detect motion they send a message to his phone and home computer so he can watch it live or catch the recording later on his home computer. I don't know what they cost or who makes them but the technology is out there.


I have my service through Verizon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@indie,

Maybe I should have asked this question earlier, but has your husband gone over to have a "talk" with these idiots? I've never had a problem encountering neighbors whenever they are doing stupid shit that infringes on me and mine's safety/security. For me at least, that strategy results in a stamp of "Problem Solved".

What do you think?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> What if they wear a mask.


Not too many suspects out here in the sticks!



preponadime said:


> The panels work great we do have to make some adjustments in the winter the cameras don't pull much power and we have experimented and found they will operate on battery power for 6 to 7 days without a panel connected I should have mentioned that ours are all wired mostly because of the distance from a camera to monitors.


Oh, that's plenty of time to recharge, even in winter.



John Galt said:


> I like using trail cameras like the deer hunters use. They take a still picture only but work well for evidence is someone messes with your property and they last about 4 months on a set of AA batteries.
> 
> A hunter friend has solar powered full motion cameras that transmit to his cell phone. When they detect motion they send a message to his phone and home computer so he can watch it live or catch the recording later on his home computer. I don't know what they cost or who makes them but the technology is out there.


I like game cams for the back property but a comparable cam with the same range of night vision is way more expensive. We were looking at a 4 security cam set with 100' of night vision and a hard drive to record for about the same price as one game cam with 100' night vision. I imagine it won't be long before prices balance out.



Slippy said:


> @indie,
> 
> Maybe I should have asked this question earlier, but has your husband gone over to have a "talk" with these idiots? I've never had a problem encountering neighbors whenever they are doing stupid shit that infringes on me and mine's safety/security. For me at least, that strategy results in a stamp of "Problem Solved".
> 
> What do you think?


The shooting and buddy driving by honking happened after my husband went up to talk to him and after he told us he was done harassing us. :/ Since so far we've been completely on the legal side and he's...well, not, we're making sure we keep our noses clean so the anti harassment order and subsequent (if needed) efforts go in our favor.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Takes some pics of it all set up when you get it finished. Thanks !


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Sheesh indie. Stay safe. Keeping you and yours kids in my prayers.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Takes some pics of it all set up when you get it finished. Thanks !


Will do! The layoff bug hit again so the plans are on hold, but things seem to be settling down so we'll keep our fingers crossed.



acidMia said:


> Sheesh indie. Stay safe. Keeping you and yours kids in my prayers.


Thank you! I know God brought us to this place and I'm certain it wasn't to succumb to psycho neighb.


----------



## jandoe (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm a single female, and I've got a creepy old male neighbor that gets great pleasure out of making unpleasant comments, messing with my livestock and fences. My attorney advised me to install several no trespassing signs where he could see them. Then install security cameras in plain sight. Back everything up with several well concealed trail cameras that have black flash technology, as not to give themselves away, when he tries to figure out a way to avoid the visible security cameras. The attorney also suggested putting up a few Day 6 plotwatcher pro hd cameras. They may not have night vision, but you can program Day 6 Plotwatchers to take pictures every 2 seconds. I bit the bullet and sold my vacation time back to the company. I put up the cameras. When the creepy neighbor noticed the security cameras and signs, he yelled at me, then accused me of being unneighborly, along with a few other things. He stayed away from the areas where the security cameras were placed, as the attorney said he would. Thank God for the trail cameras. They caught Mr. Creepy. Because we had the no trespassing signs up along the property line, he had no excuse for being on my property when the police talked to him. And as the attorney said he would do, when Mr. Creppy messed with my fences and harassed my livestock, the trail cameras that Mr. Creepy didn't see, they caught everything. Mr. Creepy is now under court order to pay for the construction of our new border fence to hog tight specifications. Each goat panel cost $55.00 for a 16 foot long by 4 foot tall section. Plus there's the cost of steel post and labor. He has to pay for the entire cost of this new fence anywhere where his 2 land touches my farm. The best part is that everyone in the area now knows that if they attempt to come on my land, they will be caught, and there will be repercussions. Hope you have the same type of luck with your creppy neighbor as I did with mine.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job jandoe. Care to post some pictures of your creepy neighbor doing his dirty deeds? :vs_closedeyes:



jandoe said:


> I'm a single female, and I've got a creepy old male neighbor that gets great pleasure out of making unpleasant comments, messing with my livestock and fences. My attorney advised me to install several no trespassing signs where he could see them. Then install security cameras in plain sight. Back everything up with several well concealed trail cameras that have black flash technology, as not to give themselves away, when he tries to figure out a way to avoid the visible security cameras. The attorney also suggested putting up a few Day 6 plotwatcher pro hd cameras. They may not have night vision, but you can program Day 6 Plotwatchers to take pictures every 2 seconds. I bit the bullet and sold my vacation time back to the company. I put up the cameras. When the creepy neighbor noticed the security cameras and signs, he yelled at me, then accused me of being unneighborly, along with a few other things. He stayed away from the areas where the security cameras were placed, as the attorney said he would. Thank God for the trail cameras. They caught Mr. Creepy. Because we had the no trespassing signs up along the property line, he had no excuse for being on my property when the police talked to him. And as the attorney said he would do, when Mr. Creppy messed with my fences and harassed my livestock, the trail cameras that Mr. Creepy didn't see, they caught everything. Mr. Creepy is now under court order to pay for the construction of our new border fence to hog tight specifications. Each goat panel cost $55.00 for a 16 foot long by 4 foot tall section. Plus there's the cost of steel post and labor. He has to pay for the entire cost of this new fence anywhere where his 2 land touches my farm. The best part is that everyone in the area now knows that if they attempt to come on my land, they will be caught, and there will be repercussions. Hope you have the same type of luck with your creppy neighbor as I did with mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's awesome, jandoe. Bet it felt good when he got his just reward, but I'm sure that was a hard time while it got sorted out. And you get a nice fence! We use those panels too, they aren't cheap but they last forever.

Our neighbor seems to have settled down. That he got to stare down at me target practicing with the AR probably helped him make a good decision. We've definitely gotten the opportunity to be more defensive minded, but I deeply resent the fact that my own neighbor put me in that position. We just added a 3rd LGD to our herd with plans to buy another. I think I'm adding another big house dog too. It's nice to know the kids are protected when they step out the doors.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

indie said:


> That he got to stare down at me target practicing with the AR probably helped him make a good decision.


Practicing with the AR where he could see you is a great persuader!
I keep a pistol target backstop with the center punched out down by my shop with brass scattered around 10 yds away. It's there because I like to step out occasionally and run a box through between jobs at my business but it does have the side effect of reminding visitors that there is a gun on the property.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

More effective than a security system yard sign, I bet!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

indie said:


> More effective than a security system yard sign, I bet!


Pretty much everybody out here as a rifle for varmint control and because of that there is very little crime in the area. But sometimes I'll get a guy out here to work on something who isn't from the area so a gentle reminder that there is a gun on the property probably helps keep them from getting any ideas about coming back in the middle of the night.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope all my big dogs help with that. When it's all said and done, we'll have 4 guarding the animals and 2 for the house.



John Galt said:


> Pretty much everybody out here as a rifle for varmint control and because of that there is very little crime in the area. But sometimes I'll get a guy out here to work on something who isn't from the area so a gentle reminder that there is a gun on the property probably helps keep them from getting any ideas about coming back in the middle of the night.


----------

